# HLW/Stainz Tram, Bashing & cold medine arent a good combo



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Kitbashing & cold medine are not a good combo

Honestly I really really had no plans for any more loco projects, but then John Bouck sent me a box of old LGB parts he no longer wanted. I had forget they were coming, Oy vey!, box contained a bunch of various Stainz parts including 2 complete cabs and a boiler. I makes a quick trip to Upland Trains and gets me 2 new Macks, I was only going to buy one but the owner made me an offer I couldnt refuse










Well I then had a very long weekend (5 days) layed up with a nasty head cold, now cold medicine and kitbashing are not usually a good combination, makes you try some very strange things, I was struck by the idea of a double ended tram lokie, I soon realized I could cut both cabs just behind the front coal bulkheads and splice the two together and fit them onto a Mack, so one Mack was immediatly filleted and I began cutting, the rest is a bit of an anti-hystamine haze but yeterday I ended up with this little nightmare:




























































Its pretty goofy, but it has a certain charm at the same time, and yes I know its missing the cab footsteps, I'll be adding them in a day or two after I modify the Mack steps. I honestly can't tell whether this engine is coming or going...


And no I wont tell you what medicine combo I was on, dont need anyone cutting an arm off now do we...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!! Its like two cab forwards had twins! Either that or the Stainz is Budding.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

*RE: HLW/Stainz Tram, Bashing & cold medine arent a good combo*

That looks 10 times better then the stock Stanz, if you ask me... 

-Kurt


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool project. Quite an improvement. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: HLW/Stainz Tram, Bashing & cold medine arent a good combo*

Reminds me of "Dr. DoLittle's "PushMePullYou" double ended Llama!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I think it looks kinda cool really







[/b]* 
Shouldn't matter what others think as much as what YOU think. It is your creation and if you like it, then scr*w what others think. **But I think you'll find many of us will actually like it. It DOES look like a Push me, pull you with a steam prime mover in the middle. *

*A neat idea to use up a few spare parts







One of a kind for sure. *

*Rocky*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys

Someone posted this over on the GSM site, I had no idea somthing like this ever existed!










Guess its proof there is a prototype for everything!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice!


----------

